# SS CUFIC (1900's)



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi, 
Can anyone help?
I am looking for info/print of the SS Cufic (ex American of Leyland Line) of White Star Line. Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Peter,

Try this link:

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/cufic_3.htm

Rgds


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

CUFIC (White Star Line)
Built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast. Tonnage: 4,639. Dimensions: 430' x 45'.
Single screw 13 knots. Triple expansion engines.
Four masts and one funnel.
Sold to Dominion Line in 1901. Renamed Manxman and then Nuestra Senora de Guadalupe.
Lost in 1919.
(Thumb)
Sorry Peter this is the only Cufic I can find,


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Cufic II was built by Harland and Wolff Belfast in 1895 for the West India & Pacific Steam Ship Company as the "AMERICAN" In 1898 she was chartered by Atlantic Transport Line however in 1900 she was sold to the Leyland Line. In 1904 she was sold to White Star for their Australian service and renamed CUFIC when she made her first trip on 21st May. January 1924 saw her sold for scrap at Genoa however she was resold and placed back in service by Italian owners as the "ANTARTICO. 1927 saw her again renamed as "MARIA GIULIA" the name she carried until she was eventually scrapped in November 1932 at Genoa. I have a photograph but unfortunately it is not mine and I must therefore ask premission to post it from the copyright holder.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry I should have included these details:
AMERICAN built by Harland and Wolff Belfast yard number 294 Launched 8th August 1895 delivered 8th October 1895 8196 gross tons.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

*Cufic*

All

Thanks for the response/info. Its much appreciated.

Pete

PS I understand that there was an incident involving the ship in the Irish Sea about 1908 whilst under the command of Capt Smith of Titanic fame. Another vessel, I think called the Kentucky was involved.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

*Cufic - Kansas City*

All

Thanks for the response over the Cufic... much obliged.
I added a P.S. to my earlier.
Apparently CUFIC was taken in tow by the 'Kansas City' after loosing power in the Irish Sea about 1908 whilst under the command of capt Smith of Titanic fame. A seaman from Kansas City was lost whilst trying to swim to the Cufic with a line.

Anyone got ideas/info detail on this incident please? (Read)


----------



## imnotasaint (Oct 5, 2008)

My grandad Peter Pritchard (1872 - 1921) was in Newcastle NSW and Melbourne on board the Cufic in November 1916 as lamp trimmer.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Cufic / American.*

Details below from Miramar site. Not listed as Leyland line though. Have found a nice photo, send e-mail in PM if wanted. Ken.

IDNo: 1105345 Year: 1895 
Name: AMERICAN Launch Date: 8.8.95 
Type: Passenger/cargo Date of completion: 8.10.95 
Flag: GBR 
Tons: 8196 Link: 1600 Yard No: 294 
Length overall: Ship Design: 
LPP: 145.1 Country of build: GBR 
Beam: 16.8 Builder: Harland & Wolff 
Location of yard: Belfast 
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn): 2T-12 
Owner as Completed: West India & Pacific S.S.Co Ltd, Liverpool 
End: 1932


----------



## Matt Black (Dec 31, 2008)

*Cufic rescue by Kansas City*

My Great Great Uncle was Captain Lewis, Master of the Kansas City. According to family legend he rescued Capt. Smith's (Later of Titanic). SS Cufic in December 1900.

After towing it from mid atlantic via Queenstown (now Cobh) nearly foundering on the Skerries near Dublin they made it to Liverpool. The whole thing taking about two weeks during a terrificly stormy winter.

The crew received a large salvage payout. Capt. Lewis built a house overlooking the Gorge in his home village of Cheddar and named it Cufic.
The dimensions of the verandah were the same as his own bridge deck. He paced this when on "Watch" during his retirement. 

As a family we often wonder if he hadn't effected the rescue what might have been.....


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Matt

The loop is complete.... a good friend of mine bought that house and lives there now! He has been trying to piece the history of the house together. There are so many 'nautical features' in the property. The verandah which you refer to was destroyed by fire a few years ago and has been replaced with one much bigger. It does have a fantastic view over Cheddar Gorge and across to Hinkley Point and Minehead in the opposite direction.


----------



## nickbeard (Jul 21, 2010)

*Family connection*



Matt Black said:


> My Great Great Uncle was Captain Lewis, Master of the Kansas City. According to family legend he rescued Capt. Smith's (Later of Titanic). SS Cufic in December 1900.
> 
> After towing it from mid atlantic via Queenstown (now Cobh) nearly foundering on the Skerries near Dublin they made it to Liverpool. The whole thing taking about two weeks during a terrificly stormy winter.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt, Capt Lewis was my great grandfather and what you outline about the Titanic is what we've heard but without the detail - can we contact you?

Nick Beard


----------



## salgallia (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,
I'm also related to Captain Lewis and am familiar with the story of the rescue of the Cufic. I researched the topic several years ago.
I also have a photo of Captain Lewis and his wife on the porch of the house mentioned above.
I found this article from the New York Times archives on the Internet today which might be of interest :

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=F3081EF738591B728DDDAD0894D9405B818CF1D3

Sal


----------



## Lullabelle (Oct 5, 2021)

salgallia said:


> Hi,
> I'm also related to Captain Lewis and am familiar with the story of the rescue of the Cufic. I researched the topic several years ago.
> I also have a photo of Captain Lewis and his wife on the porch of the house mentioned above.
> I found this article from the New York Times archives on the Internet today which might be of interest :
> ...


Hi
I lived in Cufic House from 2000 for a number of years but can’t remember when we sold it. At that time there was a framed history of the house hanging in the hallway. I seem to remember that it was never proved that Capt Smith (captain of the Titanic) was also Captain of the Cufic.


----------

